# Signs of a bad o2 sensor?



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Sometimes right after I have started my car and I'll be driving in first or second, the car seems like its gonna stall, then it lurches forward as if someone slammed on the gas. I have changed just about everything but the egr valve and the plugs. Could this be a bad o2 sensor? My car has 143,000 on it and I doubt its ever been changed.


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

the o2 sensor just turn on your check engine light and shouldnt affect the car in any other aspect, well thats the way it was on my old Ford tempo.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

An o2 sensor can get slow but may not set a code. I thought mine was getting bad and just replaced it. I noticed better gas mileage when I did.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

the majority of B12's dont have a check engine light... Only the high end models.

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

You can just check your ECU for codes,


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

you need a code checker for that though. I still havent got myself one yet.

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *you need a code checker for that though. I still havent got myself one yet.
> 
> -Nick *


uh...no you don't. It shows you how to check them in the Haynes manual. You just watch the little lights flashing the code.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

really? I stand corrected. i never bothered to check for the B12, i thought you needed you needed on of those code cheker things...

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The code checkers are for cars built in '95 and later.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I read up on the ECU checker for our cars. Thats a pretty cool system. One thing I dont get though, after youve got the code, how do you put it back into normal operation mode? The manual wasnt very clear...

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it automatically goes back to normal.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

like when you restart the car?

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

When you turn the screw back counter-clockwise the computer will go back to normal.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

ok, i gotcha.

-Nick


----------

